# Punchlist notebook app wanted.



## 494305har13 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm wondering if there's a way to put remodeling items needed,  and sizes on a phone app. Any ideas, to replace paper with text items list?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2016)

Just use a voice memo app.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 19, 2016)

There's an app called List Master. It's not perfect but it's pretty good.


----------



## 494305har13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, both ideas are ones that I will definitely try.  Being a truck driver I have little time to hunt down my notes. So a voice memo, and that app idea are very much appreciated.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 21, 2016)

The best app I have on my phone for doing such is the photo app and the option to make a video. Turn your camera on and point it under the sink or at the wall or move it around and as you do talk to yourself taking mental notes only say them out loud and capture them. Then when you get to the place to buy what you need and they don&#8217;t have what you thought you wanted or when you show the guy working there what you have and pause at the frame that shows it best he will say oh no you need one of these instead of 4 of those for half the cost and off you go. if I have a bunch of numbers to write down off a name plate I just take a photo of it. If I&#8217;m in the store and thinking about buying something I take a pic of it and the model and price info. Later I will look at it and compare prices. 

Cell phone cameras are great. A picture is worth a 1000 words. 

PS get a selfie stick and add it to your tool box. Not for selfies but for getting a view in hard to reach places.


----------

